# So unfair...



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

After a visit to Leeds Seacroft yesterday we were presented with a pricelist as we are in North Yorkshire and cannot get funding, I could not believe the cost and the percentage success rate.

We don't have that type of money  

It is so unfair , why should we have to pay


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello mrsmcb

My heart really goes out to you, I hate the inequitable postcode funding system we have in the UK!  It makes me so mad    How can it be fair that some women get 3 free NHS cycles and you don't get any?!  We are supposed to live in the 'United Kingdom', it does feel very 'united' at times, it should be the same funding wherever you live, it's not fair to say that one woman is more entitled to become a mother and another woman just because she lives in a different part of the country.  It's just so unfair and I feel really sad for you    I was only entitled to one free cycle, whereas if I lived just a few miles down the road in Wiltshire I'd be entitled to 3!  Crazy huh    Anyway, that's my rant over on your behalf, all I can do is send you hugs   and send you lots of luck


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just dropping by to offer some   and agree with both of you that it is so, so unfair. I'm also in the only one cycle council, and one just wasn't enough. It's not that we don't work, but how can people on just normal salaries manage to come up with that kind of money - plus if eventually it does work, you still need to have funds to care for your little miracle just like everyone else!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep I agree Weeble


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry to read this honey - I think it's awful, especially as some areas still pay for treatment for those with children already, or 3 cycles. 

Can you appeal? Contact your MP? Contact PALS?

Whatever you decide to do wishing you all the best


----------

